# ECU family blank in WinKFP (SOLVED)



## weusi2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today I tried to use WinKFP. Launched it, then pushed "Choose ZUSB", but all fields were blanked. No ECU family options. I did manage to fix the problem. A very simple fix.

-->>> Also press button "update WinKFP" after you update SP-Daten. Problem solved :thumbup:.


Credit to Rockii for the tip. If you're on the site "Thanks alot".


----------



## Ryder2shae (Mar 7, 2019)

Can you please tell me what you did. My ecu family is blank. Much appreciated.


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Update your spdaten, if that dont help you need to reinstall standard tools


----------



## Ryder2shae (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks man appreciated. I will try that.


----------

